# Auger Gear Box Question



## SeanE (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi! My first post.....

I bought an Ariens Deluxe 30 AX306 15.0 (I believe its a 14 or 15 model year) I'm in NY and last year we had very little snow. I did buy it new. Since the first few times I've used it there was a small amount of fluid under the unit. I traced it to the sides of the gear box where the shaft enters. I believe it was weeping or wet on both sides of the gear box. I thought for sure it was a leak or bad seal. 

Fast forward, I just used it a couple of days ago and the weeping has stopped. Before I drive myself nuts, is weeping from the gear box a common condition when new? Or am I looking at bad seals? I'm going to open up the fill hole and see fluid level. 

I wanted to ask before I did anything to it. Last blower was a 828 Deer with the Techumseth 8hp. Great blower, laster 15 years, until it blew a rod. No experience with Ariens. 

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Crack it open via the plug and see if it comes running out there. if it is low fill it up, and see if this problem keeps presenting itself onto us. anyhoo, ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## SeanE (Dec 21, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Crack it open via the plug and see if it comes running out there. if it is low fill it up, and see if this problem keeps presenting itself onto us. anyhoo, ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


I opened up the box via the plug and she was not wet. I took off the cover and the box was pretty empty. Filled it up! I'll keep an eye on it for now. Gasket was pliable and good to go. Is this a prevalent problem withh these models?


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I have had machines call for 75w90 gear oil but have read on the net than an easy fix is to use 00 Grease. I purchased some of the grease because my 90's bolens was weeping slightly and it's about as thick as squeezable jelly when cold. I like it and it may or may not work for you


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SeanE said:


> I opened up the box via the plug and she was not wet. I took off the cover and the box was pretty empty. Filled it up! I'll keep an eye on it for now. Gasket was pliable and good to go. Is this a prevalent problem withh these models?


*More than likely the seals for the auger shaft are starting to wear out.*


----------



## SeanE (Dec 21, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *More than likely the seals for the auger shaft are starting to wear out.*


It has less than 10 hours on it. We had a year with literally no snow. Not normal for us. If it's bad, probably pincehd seal on installation at the factory.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

i think if you check your owners manual it will say to measure the distance from the top of that gearbox to the oil inside. if you in fact filled it up now it is overfilled and will leak for sure


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SeanE said:


> It has less than 10 hours on it. We had a year with literally no snow. Not normal for us. If it's bad, probably pincehd seal on installation at the factory.


* That could very well be. fill it up let it sit on clean cardboard. and see what happens. then report your findings here.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

